# Roman Module playtest MA (north shore)



## Bedrockgames (Sep 5, 2012)

I am looking for local players to participate in a playtest of a module I am developing for Servants of Gaius (Servants of Gaius - Avalon Game Company | RPG Goodies | Bedrock Games | RPGs | DriveThruRPG.com). I will send anyone who is interested a copy of the rule book. The module is an investigative adventure (quite large: 100-112 pages) set in Rome. 

This is an adventure I have already run with my current group and need new players to test it on. 

Saturdays work best for me (but sundays are possible as well). I would host the game in Lynn.


----------

